# South Dakota Early Season



## gooseslapper (Feb 4, 2009)

Anyone going to give em hell on September 5th?


----------



## sdgr8wthnter (Oct 4, 2005)

Why wouldn't we? Since there is twice as many geese as the gf&p wants in ESD.


----------



## gooseslapper (Feb 4, 2009)

You been seeing alot of birds grouped up?


----------



## sd5.0. (Mar 13, 2008)

have been for the last 3 weeks. Lots of birds everywhere you go should be an awesome year.


----------



## gooseslapper (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm taking a Non Res so I can't hunt any of the good areas it seems


----------



## gamberc (Mar 10, 2008)

yup should be a good year lots of birds we got alot of fields that have geese in them now which one to hunt :sniper:


----------



## teamshakeandbake (Oct 14, 2008)

For sure been waiting too long!!  :sniper:


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

its going to be a zoo on opening weekend.


----------



## sodakhunter13 (Feb 2, 2007)

It's going to be more than a zoo because most of the early season hunters go out scouting the night before and that is it. They all fight over the same field and often times end up setting up less than a quarter mile from another group... It's gonna be a a cluster... well you know! Good luck to all, hope you did your scouting early!


----------



## gooseslapper (Feb 4, 2009)

This will be my first year as a South Dakota resident. Is it really that bad hunting pressure wise in Sodak?


----------



## sd5.0. (Mar 13, 2008)

depends where you are hunting and if you are a weekend warrior. if you are around some of the more populated areas of the state, only go out on weekends, it can get pretty crazy. Plus everyone and their dog is out on opening day. if you dont have permission for a field or two already, do it now or you might end up shooting doves instead of geese. Either that or start driving.


----------



## Knobbers (Apr 3, 2009)

how is the northeast part of the state looking? i lived in sodak for a couple years and just wondering how the bird numbers are looking.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

Knobbers said:


> how is the northeast part of the state looking? i lived in sodak for a couple years and just wondering how the bird numbers are looking.


average to well above average depending on the area.


----------



## Travis R. Bullock (Jul 22, 2009)

Wouldn't Miss It! :wink:


----------



## gamberc (Mar 10, 2008)

Def goin to be a mess on opener were havin troubles keeping fields and getting them due to geese movin out of our fields we have permission for and goin into someone elses


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

gamberc said:


> Def goin to be a mess on opener were havin troubles keeping fields and getting them due to geese movin out of our fields we have permission for and goin into someone elses


Story of my life right there! This is pretty common with early season birds. We have been watching a few flocks that keep changing fields daily. But there are some other flocks that have been hitting the same field or at least only fluctuating between a couple different fields.


----------



## gamberc (Mar 10, 2008)

SD Waterfowler do you hunt around the watertown area and if you do do you hunt west??


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

gamberc said:


> SD Waterfowler do you hunt around the watertown area and if you do do you hunt west??


I don't really focus on any one particular area. I hunt every part of the eastern 1/3 of the state from the Nebraska border to the ND border.


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

gamberc said:


> SD Waterfowler do you hunt around the watertown area and if you do do you hunt west??


He may not, but I've hunted some of those areas since before they were under water...


----------

